# movies



## Doublebase (Sep 9, 2005)

I need to rent two movies tonight.  What do you suggest?  I have a coupon for a non new release so I would like to use it.  So maybe a new release, and a non new release.  I was thinking Hotel Rowanda?  Anyone seen it.  Is American Graffti a good movie to watch with your gf?


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

Hotel Rowanda*....great movie* 
American Graffti *...never liked this movie, plus it hasnt aged well*


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Sep 9, 2005)

Naughty little anal asian
Doggystyle gin juice & jizz

have fun


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 9, 2005)

Monty Python's Holy Grail.


----------



## topolo (Sep 9, 2005)

Dale and Gococks hide the salami


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2005)

What Women Want and The Family Man.


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

Sin City & Walking Tall


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2005)

Crash


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Crash


 that is one fucked up movie


----------



## kraziplaya (Sep 9, 2005)

hotel rwanda was really good...
alexander blew....
i have sin city downstairs(havent watched it yet but heard its good)
constantine was really good... if you like that sort of thing
hitch was really good... good for couples too


----------



## goandykid (Sep 9, 2005)

Usual Suspects, everyone likes that movie, it's impossible not to.

If you're looking for a comedy hit up that Harold and Kumar


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 9, 2005)

I didn't like Sin City.  Crash looks pretty good. 

I think I was the last person in the world to see Napolean Dynamite... so dumb, I couldn't stop laughing.  Hilarious movie.

GOSH!


----------



## goandykid (Sep 9, 2005)

I wasn't a big fan of Napoleon Dynamite, but 40 year old virgin had me in tears.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 9, 2005)

40 year old virgin was funny as hell


----------



## themamasan (Sep 9, 2005)

New Release:  Sin City

Non-new Release:  Mulholland Drive (my favorite movie)


----------



## MyK (Sep 9, 2005)

layer cake is a good new release it about a bunck of british gangsters who deal drugs, kinda like snatch.

sin city was good


sahara sucked, 

as for a oldie, get good will hunting, or fight club or something


----------

